# nested in couch



## desiree auday (Aug 8, 2011)

I followed from wall outlet inside home which lead trail under and thru couch material all the way up to cushions that had crumbs. Ants ate thru material at bottom of couch and proceeded to find crumbs along with eating thru leather. Underneath couch was a white stain with a big circle and then looked like a trail to where little holes were. Found larcae under cushions. Am I crazy


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Are you sure the white stain is related to the ant issue? Ants don't chew thru furniture fabric that I'm aware of. Where are you geographically? Could the larvae/pupae be from flies or stored-product pests? Ant larvae/pupae would be in the nest, not laying under a cushion. You may also have a rodent issue as well. Could explain the chewed holes.


----------

